

Ask YC: Starting a web startup in India? - mvrod

Hi All,<p>Do you think is a good idea to start a startup in India?<p>I came to SV hoping to start development of my application but the costs are just too high... so now I am considering to do it in India... I have worked in India before and there is just no comparison with the costs and I know there are plenty of qualified people over there...<p>What do you think?
Any advice?
======
volida
you had to move to make a cost comparison?

~~~
mvrod
We did not "move", we just came here to see what Silicon Valley was all about
and if maybe we could make it work down here... it was more like a field trip;
besides, no matter how much you read about a place nothing compares to
actually being there.

------
ideas101
the cost is less but are you from India?, if not then you may have tough time
to get things done quickly - its better to know someone down there (a co-
founder may be) - also the culture and social structure is way different than
SV - so you may take time to get used to it ... may be i can help you more if
you can post your email address ...GOOD LUCK

~~~
mvrod
No, I am not Indian - Im Mexican, but I lived and work in Hyderabad for two
years and have some contacts over there.

thanks for the offer, I would really appreciate all the help/advice I can
get... Thanks! mvrodrigo@hotmail.com

